# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Films & TV >  Films sur l'informatique

## Skyounet

Je viens de voir la sortie de ce film
http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=56885.html




> Synnopsis : 
> Jack Stanfield est l'un des meilleurs experts en scurit informatique des Etats-Unis. Cadre suprieur d'une grande banque de Seattle, il a mis au point un "pare-feu" ultrasophistiqu, qu'aucun hacker n'a jamais russi  pntrer.
> Depuis plusieurs mois, sa famille est espionne  son insu par un chef de bande aussi ingnieux que dtermin. L'homme qui se fait appeler Bill Cox connat tout de Jack, sa femme Beth et leurs deux enfants. Et il est maintenant prt  rcolter le fruit de son labeur.
> A la tte de six hommes arms, le gangster force la porte des Stanfield et prend en otages Beth et les enfants. Pour sauver sa famille d'une mort certaine, Jack va devoir neutraliser son propre firewall, dtourner 100 millions de dollars et les virer avant 24 heures sur le compte off-shore de Cox...


Oulala que de suspens...
J'ai hate de voir ca, encore un des ces films avec un vocabulaire informatique plus que douteux, des phrases ne voulant pas dire grand chose (pour un informaticien). Hum j'ai hateeeeee!!!!   ::lol::   ::lol::   ::lol::  

Pendant que j'y suis vous n'auriez pas une petite liste de film en rapport avec l'informatique.

A completer : 
- Traque sur internet : Mouais
- Anti-trust : J'aime bien ca passe un bon moment
- Hackers : Alors la qu'est que j'ai pu rire avec des phrases du genre



> - J'ai mis un puce qui triple la puissance du processeur (attention ca rigole pas)
> - Et c'est pas trop puissant pour un fille ? (la j'avoue c'est pas mal)


- Hackers 2 : Operation Takedown (autre nom : Cybertr@que) : Alors la vraiment trs trs bien, il raconte l'histoire de Kevin Mitnick
- Operation Espadon : Ca passe un petit moment


Si vous en connaissez d'autres merci de les poster, je me ferai un plaisir de les regarder.

----------


## loufab

Dans le mme style : Les experts avec Robert Redford, River Phoenix

La srie des 24H est pas mal aussi du cot terme informatique  la noix.

EDIT :

WARGAMES avec mathew broderick
TRON (infable)
Code Mercury : de loin alors

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Les seuls ou j'ai vu du vrai code (HTML et C  ::D: ) sont des films peu connu,
concernant le diffusion de vers qui recolte 1 centime sur chaque
machine infect...

----------


## ghostdogpr

Je me rappelle d'un film qui commence sur deux ados en train visiblement de coder comme des fous, et soudain ils sautent de joie et s'crient



> YEAH !! WE ARE GEEKS !!


devant leur joli code... HTML   ::roll::

----------


## 2Eurocents

- TRON (Le film  l'origine de ma vocation d'informaticien ... avec Moebius comme artiste conceptuel, excusez du peu).
- Wargames (Le film qui m'a encore plus convaincu qu'on pouvait vraiment s'amuser avec l'informatique).
- 2001 (Souvenez vous de HAL ... a donne envie de faire de l'Intelligence Artificielle, non ?)

Aprs, on pourrait tre tent de rajouter d'autres films assez connexes et dont l'informatique n'est pas l'objet principal : Blade-Runner (IA + Conscience), Robocop, Terminator*, AI, I-Robot, Speed 2, ...

----------


## loufab

tiens un super qui va sortir.

Trojan War

http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...ilm=46109.html

Trs prometteur...

demain c'est le premier avril et mon pc avance d'un jour

----------


## loufab

> - 2001 (Souvenez vous de HAL ... a donne envie de faire de l'Intelligence Artificielle, non ?)


Pour l'instant c'est plutot la CN (connerie naturelle) qui est  l'honneur...
American pie, austin power...   ::lol::  [/quote]

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> - TRON (Le film  l'origine de ma vocation d'informaticien ... avec Moebius comme artiste conceptuel, excusez du peu).
> - Wargames (Le film qui m'a encore plus convaincu qu'on pouvait vraiment s'amuser avec l'informatique).
> - 2001 (Souvenez vous de HAL ... a donne envie de faire de l'Intelligence Artificielle, non ?)
> 
> Aprs, on pourrait tre tent de rajouter d'autres films assez connexes et dont l'informatique n'est pas l'objet principal : Blade-Runner (IA + Conscience), Robocop, Terminator*, AI, I-Robot, Speed 2, ...


Aprs c'est plutt de la high tech avec defois le mot programme mais
qui n'a pas vraiment de sens, les films pur et dur de prog... ne doivent
pas exister et si tous les membes de developpez.com se 
mettaient au travail  :;):

----------


## fred777888999

Le plus comique que j'ai vu etait un feuilleton sur M6 ou un virus informatique etait dangereux au point de contaminer.... les etres humains  ::lol::   ::lol:: 
Seul M6 peut nous pondre de telles bouses qui meritent notre plus profond respect  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

Dans la srie "Les experts: Miami" (rien  voir avec le film):



> - Ca y est: on a russi  le tracer
> l'adresse IP s'affiche: 323.xxx.xxx.xxx


Dans la srie 24H:



> - Il faut que je cherche le fichier, a va me prendre plusieurs heures


 (et la commande "find", c'est pour les chiens?)

A ce moment l, il ouvre une invite de commande dans laquelle il est inscrit: C:\Program Files... comme si on utilisait Windows dans les services secrets  ::roll::  Quelle srie dbile!

***

Dans la catgorie "films avec des ordinateur dedans":
- Matrix (comment vous avez pu l'oublier?)
- Le Cobaye
- Johny Mnemonic (nullissime! des effets dignes du Cobaye... mais le film date de 1995... 2 ans avant Matrix.)

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Et tu veux me dire qu'est-ce que ils utilisent dans les _services secrets _  ::?:

----------


## pcaboche

> les films pur et dur de prog... ne doivent
> pas exister et si tous les membes de developpez.com se 
> mettaient au travail


... et bien il y aurait des chances que le scnario tienne la route  ::wink::  Par contre les gens ne risquent pas de bien comprendre les rfrences ni les blagues d'informaticien

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Envoy par ArHacKnIdE
> 
> les films pur et dur de prog... ne doivent
> pas exister et si tous les membes de developpez.com se 
> mettaient au travail 
> 
> 
> ... et bien il y aurait des chances que le scnario tienne la route  Par contre les gens ne risquent pas de bien comprendre les rfrences ni les blagues d'informaticien


Faut commencer par les premiers episodes  :;):

----------


## pcaboche

> Et tu veux me dire qu'est-ce que ils utilisent dans les _services secrets _


Je veux bien, mais si je te le dis, je serai oblig de te tuer.   ::wink::   ::lol:: 

 ::pan::

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

> Envoy par ArHacKnIdE
> 
> Et tu veux me dire qu'est-ce que ils utilisent dans les _services secrets _ 
> 
> 
> Je veux bien, mais si je te le dis, je serai oblig de te tuer.


Windows ! ][_ ([]) ][_
C'est oblig !!!
Puis les _services secrets_ travaillent bcp sur les communications 
et pas majoritairement informatique  :;):

----------


## Mdiat

> Dans la srie "Les experts: Miami" (rien  voir avec le film):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				- Ca y est: on a russi  le tracer
> l'adresse IP s'affiche: 323.xxx.xxx.xxx


De la mme faon que dans la majorit des films amricains les N de tlphone commencent par 555 qui est un standard qui n'existe pas, ceci afin d'viter des procs  8) , l ils n'ont pas pris de risque   ::D:

----------


## mat.M

> Je viens de voir la sortie de ce film
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=56885.html
> 
> Synnopsis :


Dja le synopsis je n'y pige que dalle c'est embrouill comme c'est pas possible et vraiment pas clair   ::D:  
c'est fait exprs pour que le spectateur n'y comprenne rien et dise : ouah quel film intellectuel !  ::haha::

----------


## mat.M

> Je viens de voir la sortie de ce film
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefilm_gen_cfilm=56885.html
> 
> Synnopsis :


Dja le synopsis je n'y pige que dalle c'est embrouill comme c'est pas possible et vraiment pas clair   ::D:  
c'est fait exprs pour que le spectateur n'y comprenne rien et dise : ouah quel film intellectuel !  ::haha:: 




> Le plus comique que j'ai vu etait un feuilleton sur M6 ou un virus informatique etait dangereux au point de contaminer.... les etres humains  
> Seul M6 peut nous pondre de telles bouses qui meritent notre plus profond respect


De telles bouses comme la srie rotique totalement insipide du dimanche soir  ::haha::

----------


## Skyounet

> Je me rappelle d'un film qui commence sur deux ados en train visiblement de coder comme des fous, et soudain ils sautent de joie et s'crient
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				YEAH !! WE ARE GEEKS !!
> 			
> 		
> ...


Ca c'est dans Anti-trust ^^




> Le plus comique que j'ai vu etait un feuilleton sur M6 ou un virus informatique etait dangereux au point de contaminer.... les etres humains  
> Seul M6 peut nous pondre de telles bouses qui meritent notre plus profond respect


Hi hi je me rappelle, un autre dans le meme genre, c'est le virus qui est intelligent, il controle les camera d'une ecole et fabrique des robots pour tuer les ecoliers coincs dans l'ecole, la j'avais bien rigol 
 ::mouarf2:: 




> Dans la srie "Les experts: Miami" (rien  voir avec le film):
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				- Ca y est: on a russi  le tracer
> l'adresse IP s'affiche: 323.xxx.xxx.xxx


Je me rapelle j'avais bien rigole quand j'avais vu ca, d'ailleurs c'est pareil avec Traque sur Internet, ip du type 3xx.xxx.xxx.xxx mais la encore plus fort avec l'ip tu obtiens le nom, l'emploin l'adresse du type qui est connect avec cette IP

Sinon dans le diffrentes srie avec des OS mega de la mort qui tue qui existe meme pas (jsuis sur que c'est fais en flash )

Un autre :
Dans la srie NCIS plusieurs squences dans plusieurs episodes avec des pirtages... plutot drole je dois dire enfin ca passe pour quelqu'un qui n'y connait rien (ca passe meme pour un tuto du genre : Pirater le FBI en 5 minutes)




> tiens un super qui va sortir.
> 
> Trojan War
> 
> http://www.allocine.fr/film/fichefil...ilm=46109.html
> 
> Trs prometteur...


Yeah j'aime bien les films avec des titres explicites  ::mouarf1::

----------


## pcaboche

Ok, je vais garder l'explication de Mdiat pour l'IP, car elle est trs plausible.




> Dans la srie NCIS plusieurs squences dans plusieurs episodes avec des pirtages... plutot drole je dois dire enfin ca passe pour quelqu'un qui n'y connait rien


J'en parle mme pas d'NCIS, mais au moins c'est marrant (surtout avec Gibbs qui n'y comprend strictement rien, qui dbranche tout ou qui ne sait pas qu'il faut allumer l'cran  ::lol::  )





> (ca passe meme pour un tuto du genre : Pirater le FBI en 5 minutes)


J'imagine bien une annonce officielle pour un article de ce genre pour le 1er Avril... oups, faut se dpcher c'est demain !   :8O:

----------


## GrandFather

> ... et bien il y aurait des chances que le scnario tienne la route  Par contre les gens ne risquent pas de bien comprendre les rfrences ni les blagues d'informaticien


D'une part ils ne les comprendraient pas, et d'autre part est-ce que le ralisme pointilleux est vraiment ncessaire pour faire une bonne fiction ?

A peu prs tous les domaines techniques et disciplines scientifiques sont maltraits par les scnaristes, si on s'arrte  a on ne va plus pouvoir regarder grand chose...

----------


## Mdinoc

Un truc qui m'avait bien fait marrer, c'tait dans un quelquonque policier, quelqu'un cherchait des informations sur le site internet d'une entreprise (avec son copain flic). Et puis, tu vois un zoom sur l'cran alors qu'il cherche un truc prcis: Et l, lage arrive sur un 404 tout ce qu'il y a de plus banal, et la seconde d'aprs un norme "ACCESS DENIED" apparait en blanc sur fond rouge...

----------


## pcaboche

> est-ce que le ralisme pointilleux est vraiment ncessaire pour faire une bonne fiction ?


Oui: en tant que spectateur, j'aime quand les situations sont suffisament crdibles. J'aime aussi quand les scnaristes font un travail de recherche approfondi (et quand je dis LES scnaristes, c'est pour qu'il y ait recoupement d'informations). Malheureusement, l'criture d'un scnario, c'est comme le dveloppement d'un logiciel: il faut que ce soit rentable, que a aille vite, les tudes sont bcles et tant pis s'il y a des bugs...

A l'inverse, si une situation est suffisamment invraisemblable pour que le spectateur sache que c'est faux, a passe (ex: le pilote de la srie "Dead like me": l'hrone se fait tuer aprs que le couvercle de toilettes de la station Mir lui soit tomb sur la tte. On sait trs bien qu'il n'y a pas de couvercle de toilette dans les stations spatiales, mais c'est tellement comique que a passe!).

Ce qui est gnant, c'est de mentir au spectateur et de lui faire croire que:
- tous les informaticiens sont capables de'infiltrer les rseaux du FBI en moins de 5 min
- un code chiffr sur 128 bits, a se pirate en tappant frntiquement sur le clavier
- on peut agrandir une photo  l'infini sans problme de pixlisation
- quand un logiciel fait des recherches de correspondances (photos, empreintes digitales), les diffrentes images s'affichent (ce qui constitue une sacre perte de temps pour ledit programme !)
- les comparaisons d'ADN, a ne coute rien, on peut en faire 150 dans une journe et a prend 10 min
- etc. etc. etc.

----------


## Skyounet

> Ce qui est gnant, c'est de mentir au spectateur et de lui faire croire que:
> - tous les informaticiens sont capables de'infiltrer les rseaux du FBI en moins de 5 min
> - un code chiffr sur 128 bits, a se pirate en tappant frntiquement sur le clavier
> - on peut agrandir une photo  l'infini sans problme de pixlisation
> - quand un logiciel fait des recherches de correspondances (photos, empreintes digitales), les diffrentes images s'affichent (ce qui constitue une sacre perte de temps pour ledit programme !)
> - les comparaisons d'ADN, a ne coute rien, on peut en faire 150 dans une journe et a prend 10 min
> - etc. etc. etc.


Completement d'accord.
Enfin il est vrai que les informaticiens sont tous des gnies  8)  8)   ::lol::  

D'ailleurs dans les films vous remarquerez qu'ils n'utilisent jamais la souris que le clavier ^^.

Pour le probleme des phots qui s'agrandissent c'est vrai que c'est abus, genre on peut voir le visage d'un type parce qu'il est reflt sur la carosserie d'une voiture, elle mme  50m de la camra, ou bien qu'un satellite dans l'espace peut zoomer pour suivre une voiture ou je ne sais quoi d'autre (un drone  la limite mais pas un satellite).

[edit]Arf 666 messages, vendredi 31 en plus (31  l'envers ca fais 13) mais que va t-il m'arriver ???[/edit]

----------


## Mdinoc

Euh.. pour le satellite, on nous avait dit lors de ma JAPD qu' l'poque, on pouvait presque reconnaitre ton visage si tu regardais le ciel... (j'ai 22 ans, donc a date de ??? ans...)

----------


## daladim

Salut,

le pire, c'est que dans de nombreux films (mme rcents), l'cran affiche les informations plus ou moins ligne aprs ligne, en gnral en une seule couleur : en vert, et en faisant un petit bruit (un lger bip  chaque ligne...)

Les crans monochromes, ca existe plus depuis une vingtaine d'annes.
A part sur ma calculette (et encore), je n'ai jamais vu une machine affichant du texte ligne par ligne.
Je ne vois pas pourquoi un PC ferait un bruit en affichant une ligne (d'autant plus que ca doit tre trs soulant aprs 5 minutes : immaginez surfer sur Internet et que chaque ligne apparaisse avec un bruit...)

----------


## Skyounet

> Euh.. pour le satellite, on nous avait dit lors de ma JAPD qu' l'poque, on pouvait presque reconnaitre ton visage si tu regardais le ciel... (j'ai 22 ans, donc a date de ??? ans...)


Bah moi c'est justement un prof qui m'a dis que c'etais impossible il nous la en plus demontrer avec des lois de physique. Il nous a dis que c'etait possible tout au plus avec un drne, pour le satellite ca ne l'est pas et ca ne le sera jamais (a moins que les lois change ce qui m'etonnerai).

Apres peut-etre que le prof nous a dis n'importe quoi, ce qui m'etonnerai beaucoup. C'etait notre prof d'imagerie numrique entre autre.
Il me semble que c'est meme lui qui a ecris ce livre (aucun rapport avec les satellites ou autre) mais il sais quand meme de quoi il parle
http://www.amazon.fr/exec/obidos/ASIN/2225851328/qid=1143838614/sr=1-1/ref=sr_1_8_1/171-5732278-1161037

Je dis ca parce que deja c'est son nom mais aussi parce que c'est lui qui a realis la carte sur laquelle on a travaill avec un microcontroleur du type du livre d'ailleurs.

Aparamment il s'y connais en image
http://perso.wanadoo.fr/bgs/

----------


## Trap D

a me rappelle un gag qui vient de se passer sur le forum C.
Un posteur n'est pas du tout content car quelqu'un lui a gentiment fait remarquer le mot byte ne peut pas se traduire par octet.
En gros, la rponse est "C'est dbile, tout le monde sait a, et d'abord comment crois-tu qu'ils ont traduit le nom du personnage Byte dans le film Tron, par Octet, c'est pas une preuve ? ".

----------


## loka

> En gros, la rponse est "C'est dbile, tout le monde sait a, et d'abord comment crois-tu qu'ils ont traduit le nom du personnage Byte dans le film Tron, par Octet, c'est pas une preuve ? ".


  ::lol::

----------


## Higestromm

> Envoy par fred777888999
> 
> Le plus comique que j'ai vu etait un feuilleton sur M6 ou un virus informatique etait dangereux au point de contaminer.... les etres humains  
> Seul M6 peut nous pondre de telles bouses qui meritent notre plus profond respect 
> 
> 
> De telles bouses comme la srie rotique totalement insipide du dimanche soir


Rholalala laissez donc mes films d'horreur pourrits tranquilles ! Je suis un grand fan de ces ramolisseurs de cerveaux... J'ai dailleur t trs dcu de rater l'attaque de la moussaka gante  ::(:

----------


## pcaboche

> J'ai dailleur t trs dcu de rater l'attaque de la moussaka gante


J'ai d le voir il y a trs trs longtemps. C'est assez c** comme film.

----------


## Trap D

Tu t'attendais  quoi avec un nom pareil   ::lol::

----------


## pcaboche

> Tu t'attendais  quoi avec un nom pareil


A un bon court-mtrage bien dcal! Le problme, c'est que a dure 1h30 je crois... C'est un peu long et surtout trs rptitif.

----------


## xavlours

Rho, j'ai mme pas vu une seule rfrence  Pi !
Le film est un peu barr, mais a me fait marrer de voir le gars avec son ordinateur qui lui prend tout le salon (des tagres pleines de cartes et de fils), et qui passe 2 jours  chercher quel transistor a grill. C'tait le bon temps !
Et si le scnario vaut ce qu'il vaut, j'ai l'impression que la description de l'informatique y est assez raliste.

----------


## nuke_y

Moi a me fait hurler mais c'est pareil dans tous les domaines. Demandez  un expert en scurit des btiments si "pige de cristal" est plausible. Demandez  de vrais grimpeurs si des films comme Horizon Vertical ou celui de stallone sont possibles. Et je ne parle pas des films sur les voitures qui font toujours pleurer de rire mes copains ingnieurs automobile.

Enfin il n'empche que a m'nerve toujours...   ::roll:: 

EDIT :
3 belles :

Dans Hackers, le systme de fichier en 3D (qui existe srement mais que personne n'utiliserait) et les messages envoys sur un autre ordi (comme un net send) mais sans bote de dialogue et avec la police et la couleur qu'on veut.
Dans taxi 2, l'asiatique tlcharge le contenu du DD avec une ventouse sur l'cran plat.
Dans starwars, une bombe sonique qui explose tout... dans le vide de l'espace...

----------


## xavlours

> Demandez  de vrais grimpeurs si des films comme Horizon Vertical ou celui de stallone sont possibles.


Tu veux srement parler de Vertical Limit   ::lol::   ::lol::  Jamais vu, mais la bande annonce et ce qu'on m'a racont m'a suffit ! Les plans d'avalanche sous un grand ciel bleu au milieu d'une scne en pleine tempte ... J'en dis pas plus.
Quant  Cliffhanger, c'est un bon gros film d'action comme on n'en fait plus. Les normits sont tolrables, vu qu'elles sont courantes dans ce genre de film : le hros est increvable (grimper torse poil dans la tempte sans assurance ... faire de l'apne en tshirt sous la glace ... ). Sauf le mousqueton qui pte (et pas d'un coup, non, lentement  ::lol::  !), a, c'est le clich classique et on le verra bien d'autres fois.

Pour film de montagne trs bien fait, voir La mort suspendue.
[EDIT] Les randonneurs, aussi, trs raliste

----------


## Hoegaarden

> - Hackers 2 : Operation Takedown (autre nom : Cybertr@que) : Alors la vraiment trs trs bien, il raconte l'histoire de Kevin Mitnick


FREE KEVIN 

 ::D:

----------


## Oui-Oui MB

> Demandez  de vrais grimpeurs si des films comme Horizon Vertical ou celui de stallone sont possibles.


Ben j'en suis... Et c'est plein d'erreur comme dans notre domaine informatique mais c'est pour faire "bien". Genre, petit exemple au dbut du film, quand le 1e grimpeur tombe et que tous ses bloqueurs (machin o on accroche la corde) cdent, c'est pas super plausible mais a reste du domaine de l'ventuel possible en ayant absolument pas de bol.
Plus tard dans le film, il saute un super vide pour aller s'accrocher  la falaise en face : pas possible, il devrait s'craser avant ou en tout cas, s'exploser contre le rocher...

Sinon le coup de Cliffhanger, c'est pas trop irrel, il y a des grimpeurs qui escaladent vraiment sans tre assurer. Mais le arnais qui lache, ... hum ....

----------


## nuke_y

Je parlais surtout d'un point de vue rsistance physique, endurance, rsistance au froid.

Et oui je parlais de vertical limit, Horizon Vertical c'est un livre de science fiction qui n'a rien  voir (lol).

----------


## trattos

Je l'ai vu c'est un film bidon!
Mon prfr reste Anti-Trust! Un film sur l'Open Source trs bien fait mais un peu exagr biensur!

----------


## Erwy

Les films sur la montagne je ne peux pas juger, mais tout ceux que j'ai vu sur la mer ......  ::mouarf2::  

Et quand on passe  la technique , que le navire soit  voile ou a moteur   ::mouarf2::   *1000.
Mais je reconnais que je ne suis pas un fan dur genre.......   ::roll::

----------


## nuke_y

Mme Master and Commander ? Un ami marin m'a dit que c'tait trs raliste.

----------


## Erwy

> Mme Master and Commander ? Un ami marin m'a dit que c'tait trs raliste.


Pas vu celui la, d'autre m'on dit la mme chose mais faudrait que je verifie par moi-mme. 
C'est tres dur de rendre la marine  voile   ::?:

----------


## Le Pharaon

*24 h chrono* pour moi c'est le record. Je ne parlerai pas de leur rapidit en terme de dplacement (tous les venements se droulent entre xh et x+1 h), mais je trouve leur rseau assez extraordinaire. Il suffit juste de connaitre les noms de MX et MY pour connatre les transactions qu'ils ont effectus aprs avoir crois je ne sais quelles donnes. J'aimerais bien connatre leurs logiciels ainsi que les protocoles utiliss.   ::roll::

----------


## bster

- Traque sur internet 1&2
- Anti-trust 
- Hackers 1&2
- WARGAMES 
- TRON 

mais ce qui me fait le plus marrer dans les films avec une scne informatique
c'est plus le bug est norme plus l'explosion de la machine est invitable et puissante....  ::mouarf3::  
Aucun acteur ne se sert des touches "espace" et "enter"
 ::lol::  
que n'importe quel gosse pete les codes et les clefs cryptes en quelques secondes alors que le temps thorique pour peter une clef 256bits et de 200ans de calul  ::!:: 

Que les mecs utilisent des softs qui font de la 3D temps rel sur des Macintoch APPLE 2 petit rappel sur le apple 2 :



> Processeur  	MOS 6502 8 bits  1.024 Mhz
> Ram 	4 Ko extensible  64 Ko
> 48 Ko en standard sur le ][+
> Rom 	12 Ko
> ROM amliore sur le ][+
> Vido 	
> 
> Haute rsolution:
> 280 X 192 en 6 couleurs (noir, blanc, rouge, vert, bleu et violet)
> ...


etc....etc.... 

bref faut arreter de prendre les spectateurs pour des blaireaux moyens.... quand mme....  ::roll::

----------


## Higestromm

Les trucs qui me font bondir moi a chaque fois ce sont les scene ou le flic recupere une image toute pixelise et la donne  un gnie de l'informatique pour l'ameliorer... Et la ! Oh miracle de l'algorithmie ! non seulement on vois apparaitre d'une bouillie de pixel un visage vraiment nette ! mais en plus en zooman dans l'oeil du gars on peux y voir le reflet du type avec qui il parle !

FA-BU-LEUX !

----------


## Le Pharaon

> mais en plus en zooman dans l'oeil du gars on peux y voir le reflet du type avec qui il parle !


  ::D:  
Ca me rappelle Ennemi d'tat de Will Smith. O on peut entendre 



> Tlchargement de l'immeuble ....
>    Immeuble tlcharg


Sans parler des effets 3D. Qu'ils sont puissants les satelites !

----------


## titoumimi

Rcement, dans "le camlon"...
un type derrire un rideau, c'est  peine si sur la photo on arrive  voir son ombre. Bah jarod, ni une ni deux, en moins de 5 secondes, il avait son visage avec tout les traits, avec un banal zoom/enlevage du bruit...

J'veux le mme photoshop que lui !!!!   ::piou::

----------


## lakitrid

Quelqu'un se souvient de la srie BUGs ? Il y avait pas mal d'incohrence mais elle tait assez sympa  ::):

----------


## mat.M

> Et je ne parle pas des films sur les voitures qui font toujours pleurer de rire mes copains ingnieurs automobile.


Tout  fait.
C'est comme dans n'importe quel film amricain ( ou franais ) ou on fait usage d'arme  feu
Dans 99% des films l'acteur ne sait pas tenir correctement une arme  feu; dans la ralit une arme  feu cela ne se tient pas  la main comme on voit dans les films.
A croire qu'il n'ait jamais fait de sances de tir  l'Arme ces gens l   ::wink::

----------


## Skyounet

> Envoy par Higestromm
> 
> mais en plus en zooman dans l'oeil du gars on peux y voir le reflet du type avec qui il parle ! 
> 
> 
>   
> Ca me rappelle Ennemi d'tat de Will Smith. O on peut entendre 
> 
> 
> ...


Dans Ennemi d'Etat aussi, ils ont un image d'un sac de face  2 moments diffrents, ben il refont le sac en 3D et on voit que la face arrire (face non visible  la photo) est plus grosse ==> qq'un a mis qq chose dans le sac...

Taxi 2, le coup du telechargement du DD avec ventouse sur l'ecran est addez enorme dans son genre (surtout la vitesse de download aussi un DD pomp en 1 minutes ^^)

La srie Bugs c'est vrai qu'elle etait tres bien dans son genre.

Personne n'a parl de la srie Alias avec son gnie en inormatique Marshall, capable de se rappeller le code d'un programme rien qu'en le voyant, j'en passe et des meilleurs (j'adore cette srie d'ailleurs,vivement la nouvelle saison)

Et comme dit Hoegaarden
FREE KEVIN

----------


## Erwy

> Dans 99% des films l'acteur ne sait pas tenir correctement une arme  feu; dans la ralit une arme  feu cela ne se tient pas  la main comme on voit dans les films.
> A croire qu'il n'ait jamais fait de sances de tir  l'Arme ces gens l


Avant les annes 50 les balles utilises taient relles et les tirs faits par des tireurs d'lites .La pratique commena  disparaitre le jour ou un acteur (Gary Grant??Humphrey Boggart???)  refusa de tenir sa place derrire une fentre, qu'on le remplaa par un manequin et, qu'apres la fussillade, le manequin se trouva pourvu d' "aration"

----------


## Satch

En mme temps sachant que c'tait un mannequin, si j'avais t le tireur, j'aurai vis le mannequin. Tant qu'a faire, autant s'amuser un peu.

----------


## loufab

Qui se souvient des premiers Mission Impossible,  l'poque on disait que c'etait limite incroyable de la SF. Maintenant c'est carrement depass (30 ans d'cart)...

----------


## Lung

> Les trucs qui me font bondir moi a chaque fois ce sont les scene ou le flic recupere une image toute pixelise et la donne  un gnie de l'informatique pour l'ameliorer... Et la ! Oh miracle de l'algorithmie ! non seulement on vois apparaitre d'une bouillie de pixel un visage vraiment nette ! mais en plus en zooman dans l'oeil du gars on peux y voir le reflet du type avec qui il parle !
> 
> FA-BU-LEUX !


Tu n'as pas compris. C'est de l'humour ...

 ::lol::

----------


## nuke_y

Le ct "impossible" ou "incroyable" des technologies de pointe ou de science-fiction de ne me gne pas (genre la prcognition de minority report), c'est les aberrations techniques qui me gnent.

Par exemple le fait que dans Goldeneye James Bond saute dans le vide  1m de distance du barrage et ne s'clate pas contre le mur, ou qu'il soit retenu par un filin en acier sans se faire couper en 2. Ou bien que Superman ne soit JAMAIS reconnu quand il met ses lunettes...

----------


## Oui-Oui MB

> Ou bien que Superman ne soit JAMAIS reconnu quand il met ses lunettes...


En mme temps, Superman, il remet son slip dans son pantalon quand il est redevenu Clarke...

----------


## GrandFather

Moi, ce qui me troue avec le cinma, c'est qu' l'cran on croit voir un informaticien ou un policier alors qu'en fait ce sont des acteurs ! Des gens qui n'ont peut-tre jamais touch un ordinateur ou un flingue de leur vie !

De qui se moque-t-on !?

----------


## Satch

> Moi, ce qui me troue avec le cinma, c'est qu' l'cran on croit voir un informaticien ou un policier alors qu'en fait ce sont des acteurs ! Des gens qui n'ont peut-tre jamais touch un ordinateur ou un flingue de leur vie !
> 
> De qui se moque-t-on !?


En mme temps si pour chaque role de tel ou tel mtier il fallait prendre qqun du mme mtier on aurait des jolies daubes comme films...

----------


## Lou Pitchoun

A quand de vrais informaticiens, de vrais flics, des vrais morts, du sang quoi, des titanic qui coulent "pour de vrais" dans les films... des avions qui se crashent sur des tours
 ::arrow::

----------


## Le Pharaon

> En mme temps, Superman, il remet son slip dans son pantalon quand il est redevenu Clarke...


  ::mouarf2::

----------


## nuke_y

Moi j'ai une meilleure ide : on prend de vrais comdiens, de vrais scnaristes, de vrais script boys et on fait des bons films, c'est bien aussi...

----------


## GrandFather

Autant je trouve que le traitement de l'informatique est souvent grotesque au cinma ou  la tl, autant je me mets  la place des ralisateurs : pourquoi s'emm...  rendre  l'cran le plus raliste possible des technologies qui, inexorablement, auront l'air ringardes et obsoltes quand le film sera revu vingt ans aprs ? Juste pour faire plaisir  quelques professionnels du secteur ?

Et a ne concerne que ceux qui prtendent faire un chef d'oeuvre qui passera  la postrit, pour les autres, pourquoi s'emm... de toute faon...   ::roll::

----------


## nuke_y

Certes mais je trouve a limite. C'est un peu du je-m'en-foutisme et de la fumisterie.

Aprs a dpend de pourquoi ils le font. Genre sur des points de dtail je suis d'accord, mais quand un passage cl du film est bas sur quelquechose d'aberrant et d'impossible...

C'est comme si James Bond tait enfin pig face  un ennemi qui le tient en ligne de mire. L'ennemi vise, on se demande COMMENT il va s'en sortir. L'ennemi tire en pleine tte de James Bond !! James Bond s'croule, l'ennemi s'approche et l James se relve, l'attrape et le jette dans le mixer gant. Et avant de mourir l'ennemi s'crit
"Mais COMMENT as-tu fais ?"
Et James Bond "Bah j'ai une peau vachement lastique tu vois. Les moustiques n'arrivaient jamais  me piquer quand j'tais gamin. Et pis j'ai la tte dure, ma maman me disait toujours que j'avais la caboche dure comme du bois quand je voulais pas manger ma soupe".

Aprs a dpend si on veut faire un bon film ou pas. Si les scnaristes veulent faire une belle daube bien ridicule (mme si seules certaines personnes s'en rendent compte) qu'ils le fassent, a leur fera toujours des sous de toutes faons. Mais je condamne, c'est tout.

----------


## boleduch

Et si on prend l'exemple de 24 heures, si les gars mettaient 10 pisodes  dcrypter des donnes, on se feraient limite chi quand meme....

----------


## GrandFather

> C'est comme si James Bond tait enfin pig face  un ennemi qui le tient en ligne de mire. L'ennemi vise, on se demande COMMENT il va s'en sortir. L'ennemi tire en pleine tte de James Bond !! James Bond s'croule, l'ennemi s'approche et l James se relve, l'attrape et le jette dans le mixer gant. Et avant de mourir l'ennemi s'crit
> "Mais COMMENT as-tu fais ?"


Ben non, justement, ce n'est pas exactement la mme chose.

La proportion de spectateurs pouvant se rendre compte de l'invraisemblance de la scne que tu dcris et celle capable de remarquer l'incohrence d'une adresse IP affiche  l'cran commencant par 323 (c'est peut-tre de l'IPv6   ::roll::  ) ne sont pas du tout les mmes.

----------


## Mdinoc

Je me souviens aussi d'un pisode d'Ultime Recours o le hros glisse subrepticement une disquette dans un ordinateur (sans presser le moindre bouton) et hop l'ordi est pirat par sa copine!
Alors que mme sous XP, tu dois tenter de lire un fichier sur le disque pour que le systme se rende compte qu'elle est l...


Sinon, j'avais apprci de belles normits dans bugs (accompagnes du technobabble qui va avec)...
Comme le virus informatique Cyberax, dj voqu sur ce topic, capable de pirater un cerveau humain...

----------


## pcaboche

> ma maman me disait toujours que j'avais la caboche dure comme du bois quand je voulais pas manger ma soupe


Moi aussi, ma maman me disait que j'avais la caboche dure. Et moi je lui rpondais "c'est de famille!"  ::lol::

----------


## nuke_y

Aprs longue discussion avec ma copine hier soir sur le sujet, je me range  l'avis de GrandFather : la majorit des gens voient l'informatique comme de la magie alors ils veulent qu'on leur fasse croire  cette magie. Soit.

----------


## Higestromm

> Aprs longue discussion avec ma copine hier soir sur le sujet, je me range  l'avis de GrandFather : la majorit des gens voient l'informatique comme de la magie alors ils veulent qu'on leur fasse croire  cette magie. Soit.


Ok demain je lance un film avec un virus informatique si complexe qu'il pourra rentrer dans le cerveau des gens  ::): 

Mieux encore (c'est vridique un mec m'as raconter qu'il avais fait ca) un film avec un mec qui protege sa machine des virus avec un petit programme perso qu'il a nommer le boomerang... Des que son programme detecte un virus, il en reconnais automatiquement l'auteur et luio renvois 3000 fois plus vite (en fouettant les electrons ils s'activent un peu) et hop l'ordi du pirate grille ! Gnial non ?

----------


## nuke_y

ben en fait je crois qu'on ne se rend pas compte que 95% des gens voient l'informatique comme de la magie, et que donc ils DEMANDENT  ce qu'on leur montre que c'est de la magie... A partir de l il y a forcment un foss norme entre eux et nous.

----------


## niglo

> En mme temps si pour chaque role de tel ou tel mtier il fallait prendre qqun du mme mtier on aurait des jolies daubes comme films...


On a pas besoin d'un tel casting pour avoir de_ jolies daubes_ (copyright Satch) dans le cinma actuel !! Les "acteurs professionnels" se chargent de nous le rappeler !   ::roll::

----------


## Satch

Disons que ce serait encore pire :)

----------


## loufab

> Le plus comique que j'ai vu etait un feuilleton sur M6 ou un virus informatique etait dangereux au point de contaminer.... les etres humains  
> Seul M6 peut nous pondre de telles bouses qui meritent notre plus profond respect


a existe ce genre de virus... a s'appelle Internet   ::oops::

----------


## BainE

> Envoy par Mdinoc
> 
> Euh.. pour le satellite, on nous avait dit lors de ma JAPD qu' l'poque, on pouvait presque reconnaitre ton visage si tu regardais le ciel... (j'ai 22 ans, donc a date de ??? ans...)
> 
> 
> Bah moi c'est justement un prof qui m'a dis que c'etais impossible il nous la en plus demontrer avec des lois de physique. Il nous a dis que c'etait possible tout au plus avec un drne, pour le satellite ca ne l'est pas et ca ne le sera jamais (a moins que les lois change ce qui m'etonnerai).
> 
> Apres peut-etre que le prof nous a dis n'importe quoi, ce qui m'etonnerai beaucoup. C'etait notre prof d'imagerie numrique entre autre.
> Il me semble que c'est meme lui qui a ecris ce livre (aucun rapport avec les satellites ou autre) mais il sais quand meme de quoi il parle
> ...


salut juste pour info, je bosse dans la defense et je sais que l'arme francaise et ses satelittes peuvent savoir si une piece de monnaie est sur pile ou face dans le desert (les americains en sont seulement a decripter une plaque mineralogique :p)

heu j'ai pas tous lu dsl, mais dans l'un des Matrix, Trinity pirate un pc. C'est un bon vieux linux en mode console  ::D: , elle utilise une vrai faille connu de l'OS (bon qui avait ete corriger depuis des annes mais quand meme), qui consiste a faire rebooter le PC en root sans demande du pass

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Nous Sommes Tous la MATRICE !!!!!!!!

----------


## nuke_y

Pour moi Matrix est le seul film qui arrive  montrer l'informatique comme de la magie tout en restant cohrent pour des gens qui s'y connaissent. Enfin je parle du 1 l...

----------


## nuke_y

> je sais que l'arme francaise et ses satelittes peuvent savoir si une piece de monnaie est sur pile ou face dans le desert


D'aprs les tests, ils tombent juste 1 fois sur 2 environ   ::lol::   ::wink::

----------


## Higestromm

> Pour moi Matrix est le seul film qui arrive  montrer l'informatique comme de la magie tout en restant cohrent pour des gens qui s'y connaissent. Enfin je parle du 1 l...


Ceci dit le 2 et le 3 sont galement cohrent au niveau technique.

----------


## nuke_y

Oui (enfin moins quand mme, surtout que a devient de plus en plus compliqu) mais je ne les ai pas aim.

----------


## BainE

> Envoy par BainE
> 
> je sais que l'arme francaise et ses satelittes peuvent savoir si une piece de monnaie est sur pile ou face dans le desert
> 
> 
> D'aprs les tests, ils tombent juste 1 fois sur 2 environ


Troller !!!  ::D: , ne te moque pas de notre arme surpuissante !!!!

 ::aie::

----------


## Invit

> immaginez surfer sur Internet et que chaque ligne apparaisse avec un bruit...)


Tu sais, avec IE, par dfaut y'a bien un bruit  chaque clic ou chargement de page alors.....  ::D:

----------


## Skyounet

Les 4400  l'instant




> Un pare-feu est une protection qui protege le disque dur des virus


Hein...... NON !!!

----------


## ArHacKnIdE

Le pare-feu c'est pas comme le coupe-feu  ::D:   ::?:

----------


## Higestromm

> Les 4400  l'instant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Un pare-feu est une protection qui protege le disque dur des virus
> 			
> ...


On a tilter sur le meme passage LOL

----------


## zeke the mouarfor

Je vois que je suis pas le seul ici  regarder des series intllectuelles sur M6   ::lol::

----------


## pcaboche

> Je vois que je suis pas le seul ici  regarder des series intllectuelles sur M6


Et bien non, a ce confirme:

Mdium,  l'instant:



> Papa travaille sur un nouveau processeur algorithmique


  ::mouarf2::

----------


## Skyounet

> Envoy par zeke the mouarfor
> 
> Je vois que je suis pas le seul ici  regarder des series intllectuelles sur M6  
> 
> 
> Et bien non, a ce confirme:
> 
> Mdium,  l'instant:
> 
> ...


 ::mouarf2:: 

Pour aller dans un missile en plus

----------


## Ryan Sheckler

C'est quand mme le Boris de Goldeneye qui m'avait converti  l'informatique. Bref, monstre strotype.

Mais je n'y ai pas dtect de rplique dbile  ::cry::

----------


## lakitrid

Bon en passant je dconseille fortement Firewall, qui est un trs mauvais thriller qui n'arrive mme pas  utiliser l'informatique comme un bon pretexte  l'action  ::x: 

En plus les dialogues sont pathetiques et mous (la VF doit pas aider ...).

Voil,


ah si j'ai faillis avoir un fou rire quand le "hro" construit un scanner  partir d'un fax et d'un ipod pour scanner des caractres dfilant tellement vite sur l'cran que mme un bon appareil photo aurait du mal  avoir quequechose de clair :p

----------


## Skyounet

> Bon en passant je dconseille fortement Firewall, qui est un trs mauvais thriller qui n'arrive mme pas  utiliser l'informatique comme un bon pretexte  l'action 
> 
> En plus les dialogues sont pathetiques et mous (la VF doit pas aider ...).
> 
> Voil,


Moi qui voulai aller le voir. C'est pas grave j'irai quand meme et meme que j'irai le voir en VF.   ::roll::   ::roll::   ::roll::

----------


## lakitrid

Au moins tu es prvenu !!

----------


## nuke_y

> Les 4400  l'instant
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Un pare-feu est une protection qui protege le disque dur des virus
> 			
> ...


Je crois que c'est dans les 4400 que j'ai vu un type sous windows, a m'a fait plaisir un peu de ralisme (par contre il n'y avait pas d'cran bleu, a a manque de ralisme)

----------


## niglo

> (par contre il n'y avait pas d'cran bleu, a a manque de ralisme)


C'est du pass les crans bleus sous windows !   ::lol::  
Maintenant, on a les messages d'erreurs  envoyer directement  Bill !   ::wink::

----------


## lakitrid

> Maintenant, on a les messages d'erreurs  envoyer directement  Bill !


Ou un reboot sans informations pour nous cacher l'cran bleu !!

----------


## niglo

> Envoy par niglo
> 
> Maintenant, on a les messages d'erreurs  envoyer directement  Bill !  
> 
> 
> Ou un reboot sans informations pour nous cacher l'cran bleu !!


AH ouais, on peut remercier Bill de continuer  nous surprendre de versions en versions !!!
Vivement la prochaine et son lot de surprises !

----------


## Oluha

> Envoy par niglo
> 
> Maintenant, on a les messages d'erreurs  envoyer directement  Bill !  
> 
> 
> Ou un reboot sans informations pour nous cacher l'cran bleu !!


ca se configure ca   ::roll::

----------


## lakitrid

> ca se configure ca


Je n'ai jamais suppos le contraire  ::): 

Mais tout ca me rappel l'image d'un confrence ou billou prsente un de ses OS et en pleine prsentation tombe sur un jolis cran bleu ! Au moins il aura fait le tour des fonctionalits de son OS  ::): 

PS : Qui a dit troll ?

----------


## niglo

Tout ce configure avec windows ( ::?:  ) , le tout est de connatre l'enchainement de clics pour arriver sur la bonne fentre de configuration de ce qu'on cherche, ce qui demande pas mal de pratique et surtout beaucoup de temps et un peu de chance   ::P:

----------


## loufab

> Envoy par lakitrid
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Envoy par niglo
> 
> ...


Il me semble qu'on peut en changer la couleur... mais je me souviens plus comment... il suffit de mettre un fond blanc. ben oui blanc sur blanc on peut s'en servir de lampe pour lire le soir...

----------


## Skyounet

Et ben ce bleu est tellement beau que quand on installe Debian/Ubuntu (les autres je sais pas) ben c'est le meme bleu pendant l'installation.

Na 

Quant au fait de configurer Windows, pour Linux c'est pas une partie de plaisir non-plus   ::lol::   ::lol::  

Stop troll

----------


## niglo

> ben oui blanc sur blanc on peut s'en servir de lampe pour lire le soir...


Je prfre une bonne lampe ca consomme moins qu'un pc et un cran allum   ::wink::

----------


## pcaboche

> Mais tout ca me rappel l'image d'un confrence ou billou prsente un de ses OS et en pleine prsentation tombe sur un jolis cran bleu ! Au moins il aura fait le tour des fonctionalits de son OS


C'tait pas Billou qui faisait le speech, c'tait un de ses collaborateurs... qui s'est fait virer ensuite  ce qu'il parait (comme si c'tait LUI le responsable!). C'tait  l'poque de Windows 98.

----------


## niglo

> Envoy par lakitrid
> 
> Mais tout ca me rappel l'image d'un confrence ou billou prsente un de ses OS et en pleine prsentation tombe sur un jolis cran bleu ! Au moins il aura fait le tour des fonctionalits de son OS 
> 
> 
> C'tait pas Billou qui faisait le speech, c'tait un de ses collaborateurs... qui s'est fait virer ensuite  ce qu'il parait (comme si c'tait LUI le responsable!). C'tait  l'poque de Windows 98.


On sort un peu du sujet l, reprenons le bon chemin : A quand un bon film avec des vrais informaticiens dirigs par leur gourou Mister BILL ???

D'accord, ca serait un gros bid, mais qu'est ce qu'on se marrerait de voir bill sur grand cran !

----------


## cchatelain

Regarde Kill Bill   ::lol::

----------


## dirty_boy

> Envoy par BainE
> 
> je sais que l'arme francaise et ses satelittes peuvent savoir si une piece de monnaie est sur pile ou face dans le desert
> 
> 
> D'aprs les tests, ils tombent juste 1 fois sur 2 environ


  ::mouarf2:: 

moi aprs avoir lu ces 7 pages de messages  ::?:  , je me rend compte que vous n'tes qu'une bande de jaloux. Vous critiquez parce que vous ne savez pas crer les bon algos de dcryptage de donnes, de dtecter les intrusions dans vos PCs....

euh... Je crois que je me suis un peu emball.

je   ::arrow::

----------


## pcaboche

cchatelain:  ::mouarf2::  



> And then... I'm gonna KILL BILL !



niglo: tu as raison, repartons du sujet original.

Dans "South Park: le film", il y a une squence qui m'a fait hurler de rire  ::rire::  : 



> chef des armes US: "Ah! Ca dconne encore!"
> 
> * L'ordinateur du chef des armes US plante*
> 
> chef des armes US: "C'est encore ce *** de Windows 98!  Que Bill Gates vienne tout de suite!"
> 
> * Bill Gates entre, accompagn de 2 soldats *
> 
> chef des armes US: "Windows 98 devait tre plus rapide, plus efficace, avec un meilleur accs  Internet"
> ...

----------


## niglo

> Dans "South Park: le film", il y a une squence qui m'a fait hurler de rire  : 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				chef des armes US: "Ah! Ca dconne encore!"
> 
> * L'ordinateur du chef des armes US plante*
> ...


Voila a au moins c'est un film qui devrait plutt s'appeler "South Park - Death of Billou (with a big B)" !!

----------


## pcaboche

En fait, le vrai titre, c'est: "South Park: plus long, plus grand et pas coup"

----------


## niglo

> En fait, le vrai titre, c'est: "South Park: plus long, plus grand et pas coup"


Une prcision tout de mme, c'est plutt : "South Park: plus long, plus grand et pas coup (sauf Bill  ::wink:: )"

----------


## Higestromm

Autre truc que je trouve extraordinaire dans les films c'est la solidit des disquettes et autres CD Roms...

Combien de films j'ai pu voir ou la pauvre disquette contenant des informations top secrete etait soumis a toutes les epreuves possibles, mais a la fin on arrive vachement bien  la lire  ::):  Et dire que moi je passais des heures a chercher des disquettes qui marchaient encore alors qu'elles avaient juste attendues sagement dans leurs boites :/

----------


## Skyounet

> Autre truc que je trouve extraordinaire dans les films c'est la solidit des disquettes et autres CD Roms...
> 
> Combien de films j'ai pu voir ou la pauvre disquette contenant des informations top secrete etait soumis a toutes les epreuves possibles, mais a la fin on arrive vachement bien  la lire  Et dire que moi je passais des heures a chercher des disquettes qui marchaient encore alors qu'elles avaient juste attendues sagement dans leurs boites :/


En plus sur leur disquette on en met des choses, et rapidement en plus.

----------


## lakitrid

Pour en revenir au sujet,
Vous avez vu un peu BattleStar Galactica (la nouvelle serie) et notement l'episode ou un virus cylon essaie de passer au travers des protections des ordinateur du galactica ?

On parle peu d'informatique dans BSG mais de ce que je me souviens ils ne maltraite pas trop ce point l...

----------


## Skyounet

> Pour en revenir au sujet,
> Vous avez vu un peu BattleStar Galactica (la nouvelle serie) et notement l'episode ou un virus cylon essaie de passer au travers des protections des ordinateur du galactica ?
> 
> On parle peu d'informatique dans BSG mais de ce que je me souviens ils ne maltraite pas trop ce point l...


Pas vu. Mais ca me fais penser  Stargate, dans un episode les militaires avaient fais un virus pour la porte des toiles, rendez vous compte.

Samedi soir  Stargate Atlantis, il me semble avoir entendu un truc du genre
(le gars est dans un vaisseau dans l'espace)
- Je vais envoyer un bus de donnes, ne touchez rien

Bien evidemment, attends je prends les horaires...  :o  :o

----------


## Higestromm

Dans le genre bien pompeux on a le Genialissime "Independance day" ou le type est capable de programmer un virus sur un systeme qu'il ne connais mme pas en moin de 24heures !

Il est tellement fort qu'il se permet galement de pirater leurs systeme d'affichage pour y afficher une tete de mort  :;):  (je crois que le scenariste n'a pas fait de recherche sur ce forum sinon il se serais rendu compte qu'afficher une pauvre tete de mort malgr le fait que l'on dispose de la doc et des API ncssaire n'est pas toujours une chose vidente) 

Dailleur je me demande avec quel compilateur il a compiler son virus ? Ah sui'je bte ! Il l'as crit directement en code machine (normal c'est un gnie et les gnie s'embarrasent pas a coder en clair  :;):  )

----------


## GrandFather

> Vous avez vu un peu BattleStar Galactica (la nouvelle serie) et notement l'episode ou un virus cylon essaie de passer au travers des protections des ordinateur du galactica ?


Pour le coup de l'attaque virale intergalactique, le pompon revient indiscutablement  ce "chef-d'oeuvre" qu'est "Independance Day", dans lequel Jeff Goldblum russit  coller un ver dans le systme informatique du vaisseau amiral alien.

C'est rassurant de savoir que l'humanit aura finalement le dessus, parce que les aliens utilisent aussi Windows...   ::aie:: 

[EDIT] Grill par Higestromm  3 minutes prs...   ::(:

----------


## GLDavid

A propos d'informatique dans les films, qui a song  Maman ?
Non, pas votre mre, mais Maman, l'ordinateur du Nostromo dans le premier Alien. Voil un ordinateur robuste, en mode console, qui rpond  un systme carte/password :



> Interface 2037, posez votre question


Sans doute un Unix. De mme, il fait exactement tout et ne rpond pas en mode vocal :



> Maman ! J'ai enclench les circuits de refroidissement !!! Maman ???!!!!





> Le vaisseau s'auto-dtruira dans H moins 5 minutes





> Saloperiiiiie !!!!!


De mme, les drodes de la saga Alien ont un port USB pour se connecter aux ordinateurs, regardez Winoma Ryder alias Call dans Alien la Rsurrection.

@++

----------


## Skyounet

Pour reprendre un peu tout

http://michbuze.club.fr/lavache/ordicine.htm

----------


## loka

> Pour reprendre un peu tout
> 
> http://michbuze.club.fr/lavache/ordicine.htm


 ::mouarf2::

----------


## pcaboche

::mouarf2::  



GrandFather, j'adore ton avatar:


Grand fan des "Powerpuff girls"?

----------


## GrandFather

> Grand fan des "Powerpuff girls"?


J'avoue, oui...   ::oops::  

Je trouve le graphisme sympa, et la srie est plutt rigolote et truffe de rfrences  prendre au second degr, saisissables uniquement par un public adulte.    ::):

----------


## cchatelain

> Envoy par pcaboche
> 
> Grand fan des "Powerpuff girls"?
> 
> 
> J'avoue, oui...   
> 
> Je trouve le graphisme sympa, et la srie est plutt rigolote et truffe de rfrences  prendre au second degr, saisissables uniquement par un public adulte.


 ::yaisse::

----------


## bakaneko

Au vue de son avatar, on peut donc supposer que *cchatelain* est fan de _Charlotte aux fraises_  ::D:

----------


## GrandFather

> Au vue de son avatar, on peut donc supposer que *cchatelain* est fan de _Charlotte aux fraises_


...ou qu'il a de jeunes enfants.   ::wink::

----------


## Erwy

> Je trouve le graphisme sympa, et la srie est plutt rigolote et truffe de rfrences  prendre au second degr, saisissables uniquement par un public adulte.


Vu une ou deux fois, plutot marrante en effet   ::wink::

----------


## pcaboche

Je trouve le doublage Franais absolument insupportable. Mais j'avoue avoir beaucoup aim la version originale, au point de connatre le texte d'intro par coeur:



> Sugar, spice and everything nice. These were the ingredients chosen to create a perfect little girl. But Professor Utonium accidentally added an extra ingredient to the concoction -- Chemical X!
> 
> Thus the Powerpuff Girls were born! Using their ultra-super powers, Blossom, Bubbles and Buttercup have dedicated their lives to fighting crime and the forces of evil!


 ::D:

----------


## Oui-Oui MB

Je crois bien que dans tous le tas de film, on a oubli de cit "Les Pirates de la Silicon Valley". Film assez chouette retraant les dbuts d'Apple et Microsoft.

----------


## macben

> C'est quand mme le Boris de Goldeneye qui m'avait converti  l'informatique.


+1, mais malgr des heures d'entranement en philo je n'ai jamais russi  avoir son talent avec un stylo bic en main... du coup j'aurai gagn contre James Bond  ::!::  Donc j'ai dpass mon matre...   ::arrow:: 

Pour la partie ou Trinitye dans matrix utilise une vraie faille, c'est tellement exceptionnelle que j'en avais entendu parler je ne sais plus dans quel magazine informatique   ::lol:: 

Et dans Independance Day, si vous vous souvenez bien c'est un PowerBook d'Apple qui tait utilis, et Mac OS de l'poque tait incompatible avec Windows mais pas avec les E.T. ... Steve Jobs qui es-tu  ::?: :

PFff... le pire ce sont les JT de 20h, quand j'entend parler d'informatique, je me dis : qu'est ce que je dois bouffer comme conneries sans m'en apercevoir quand ils parlent d'un domaine que je ne connais pas   ::?:

----------


## le y@m's

> Pour la partie ou Trinitye dans matrix utilise une vraie faille, c'est tellement exceptionnelle que j'en avais entendu parler je ne sais plus dans quel magazine informatique


Il en parle sur le site de nmap : http://www.insecure.org/ (faut descendre un peu)

----------


## Skyounet

http://www.symantec.com/region/fr/resources/matrix_reloaded.html

----------


## Skyounet

Heu, je viens d'aller voir Firewall, et ben c'est pas super super.

J'ai bien aim en revanche les multiples apparitions de Windows XP Professionnal, ca au moins ca donne du ralisme.

Sinon ce que j'aime bien aux USA, c'est que y'a Internet partout.
Au milieu de la route, ou en pleine campagne, tu peux suivre ton toutou avec son collier GPS, via un site Internet...

----------


## calogerogigante

Dans la srie *"NCIS, enqutes spciales"*, un truc qui m'a fait poiler de rire !

On voit Abby (la jeune fille au style gothique) qui inspecte le code d'un programme rput inviolable.

On la voit regarder un cran noir avec le code suivant en blanc (retranscrit avec fidlit  ::mouarf::  ) :

0100110101001001001001110101010010111010010
0100101010101001101010010010010011101010100
1011101001001001010101010011010100100100100
1110101010010111010010010010101010100110101
0010010010011101010100101110100100100101010
1010011010100100100100111010101001011101001
0010010101010100110101001001001001110101010
0101110100100100101010101001101010010010010

Elle inspecte avec beaucoup beaucoup d'attention ces lignes incomprhensibles pour nous, mais trs claires pour elle...
Ensuite, prise par une lumire de gnie, elle arrive  "craquer" le programme manuellement en tapant une srie de bits  la place d'une autre ligne :

01001011010101 (retranscrit encore avec fidlit).

Puis, elle regarde son boss avec fiert :
"J'ai russi  comprendre comment rentrer dans ce programme" (ou une autre phrase dans le genre !!)

Voil comment les ralisateurs peroivent le dveloppement de programmes : une srie de 0 et de 1 dans un cran  la DOS...
 ::lol::

----------


## cchatelain

calogerogigante : C'est pas comme a que tu codes toi ?  ::koi::

----------


## calogerogigante

Un jour peut-tre, on codera comme a, quand on nous greffera des petits processeurs ultra-performants dans le cerveau.  ::wow:: 

On n'aura d'ailleurs mme plus besoin de coder, dans ce cas-l !!
 ::mouarf:: 
Les dveloppeurs seront devenus des soulards, trainant leur graisse dans les rues, en baignant leur esprit dans une nostalgie du temps o les bugs leur procuraient de quoi vivre et du sens  leur vie. ::aie::

----------


## souch

Perso je recommande *PI* (Darren Aronofskyr), qui est un film assez mmorable !

Et un autre, peut connu mais qui donne un bon retour aux sources et qui psychote  fond entre drogue et piratage d'epoque : 
*23* de Hans Christian Shmid, on y croise de mythiques nom pour l'epoque, comme le celebre Chaos Computer Club ...

Hacker 2 op. TakeDown est aussi un super film  ::):

----------


## nuke_y

> Si vous avez un fichier affich  l'cran et que quelqu'un en rseau l'efface, le fichier disparat de votre cran.
>  Il n'existe aucun moyen de sauvegarde automatique et encore moins d'utilitaire de rcupration de fichiers.


lol

----------

